# vigilant 1876



## annewilson2

hi guys does anyone know how i can find out about a bell that belonged to my father it is a very large brass bell with the ships name date and ship builders name on it 
any help would be much appreciated as i no nothing at all regarding this


----------



## wightspirit

LLoyd's Register of Shipping and/or The Mercantile Navy List will tell you a lot of detail about the ship and owners. Contact Southampton Reference Library (special collections) who hold these registers. Alternatively, someone on this site might have access to the Miramar Ship Index and that may tell you what happened to the ship. I think you may be able to make use of a 7 day free trial on Miramar - worth a try.

Dave W


----------

